# Watts needed to run lights



## Sutto (Jul 2, 2004)

I just bought a new case with a side window, so I also but some EL Wire , UV LED Light Tube and some UV reactive cables.

I have a 400W power supply already running my everything (2 Optical drives, 1 HDD, 2x 120mm fan). So the question is, will the 400W power supply handle these, if so how much else? I'm planning to get some more if it can handle it.

I gave it a test run before with everything running and the computer turned itself off, I'm not sure if it was to do with a power overload or what so I'm not going to try again until I know it can handle it.


----------



## Overclocked Doc (Nov 4, 2004)

Power calculator click here!


----------



## Sutto (Jul 2, 2004)

According to the calculator I need a bit less than 300W? The system must have shut down for a differnt reason then. Hopefully this means I could put a fair few more lights in :grin:


----------



## Callaway (Dec 10, 2004)

I built a case with a 350watt PS, with like 3 sticks of light and ran two more 120mm fans of it, and it ran like a dream. Your Pc might have shutdown automatically due to ur Processor.


----------



## btham54 (Dec 8, 2004)

*watts to run lights*

dear friend
simple application of ohms law


power in watts
____________
amps volts

if know 2 you may find the others ,example if you know it uses

.25 amps and the system uses 12 vdc then you multiply the amps time the volts
you may find this info on the box or label like 12vdc .25a


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

As mentioned thousands of times before the wattage stated on a PSU isnt saying anything. You have to look at the Ampere output - especially the +12V rail cause thats the one that most Case-add-ons like fans, lights etc. draw their power from.
You can have 400W PSUs with 12 Amp output on the 12V rail and other have 18 Amp. Then you have to consider that if you have a cheap PSU it wont even put the 12 Amp out it might say - but just 8-9. That'll be barely enough to power your CPU and maybe a HDD and optical drive and as soon as you add more you run into problems.

My advice - use a Name brand PSU like Thermaltake, Antec etc. Make sure you have at least 18Amps on the +12V rail. If you have a power hungry grafics card you should have even more or 2 sperate 12V rails.

Good luck.


----------

